# New HD Directivo Beta Testing?



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

I received an email from Tivo requesting that I update information regarding dvrs in my household etc, and asking me if my provider was Directv. Email was from Tivo beta testing department. I wonder if the beta testing on the new units will start soon. Anyone else get such an email?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, lots of people did. Like you, I think this may have some connection to an upcoming beta test of new DTiVo. Note that there was a non-disclosure agreement you had to "sign" so if you were actually beta testing something, you couldn't talk about it.

I'd certainly expect that beta testing of this item would start soon, if the (re)stated timeframe was to be met. Based on my past experiences (not with TiVo), such testing takes place over several months.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

That would be cool, and if asked, I would probably sign up for it.

But, having done beta testing on a previous SA Tivo way back when, it can also be a huge PITA. I swore that I would never do it again, but if there were some way I could get a new DTivo in my rack, I would be there in a heart beat.

Brian


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I received the same e-mail but we have FIOS. Might be the standard "please keep our records current"? In any case, hope they are well on the way to full HD TiVo integration for Direct folks...it's been a long time coming.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You'll get that email if at sometime in the past you signed up to be a TiVo beta tester, whether or not you ever got selected. There may have been some additional selection criteria, such as indicating ownership of a DTiVo, but I don't know for sure.


----------

